# Kiss it off the Glass



## Prico (May 27, 2002)

does Derek Fisher know what "kiss it off the glass" means?

he slams his layups off the glass harder than Shaquille O'Neal slams his dunks!

I love the guy but he has to learn to complete the easiest of all drills -- the layup


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I don't think Fisher has made a layup in a month.

This guy has no touch whatsoever inside...and his defense on Bibby is really beginning to piss me off: it doesn't seem that he is much of an asset at all in the Sacto series.

I look for Fish to get better...much better! He has to if the Lakers want to survive this series.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I have always liked Fisher, as he reminds me of Tim Hardaway, just a bull dog out there on the floor. He'll come around yet.

Congrats on the victory in game #4, Lakers and their their fans, of course. Horry can always knock down that wide open three, been doing it for quite a few years and just added another to his collection of big shots.


----------

